# Il Espresso



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Il Espresso has several shops in the Surry Hills/Liverpool Street area of Central Sydney. Using a San Marino 2 group machine, the coffee served is good. The plae on Liverpool is small and cozy, pretty close to Hyde Park. Its busy early morning weekdays, but you normall get your coffee quickly.

More...


----------

